# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Pyxie hiding hut.

## NialR35

I was using one of those natural looking half logs for my pyxie but I have noticed they accumulate a lot of mold since the humidity is always at 80% in the terrarium and it's hard to avoid misting it because it's pretty big. Do pyxies really need a place to hide like these huts/half logs or I should be fine with my fake plants? I have a big one in the middle of the terrarium and those forest leaves with suction cups hanging to provide some more shade. In any case, what do you guys use for "cover/hiding spots" ? I really would like something for a hiding place but this log is not doing it because not only the mold creates potential problems but it's also falling apart...

Thanks

----------


## Carlos

Used similar hideouts with Pixies; but IMO they are not essential for their well fare.  Duncan had one and used it to hide sporadically.  Removed it a few weeks ago and frog is healthy, eats, nothing really changed.  My recommendation is to remove it and observe frog just in case; but should be fine  :Smile:  .

----------


## Jack

They don't NEED one. Mine has an exo terra fern which he sits under. It's artificial so doesn't mould. He never sits anywhere else except for under the bowl on rare occasions.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

They don't need one like everyone has said, but will utilize the large fake granite rock hides. Günther is under his over half the time.

----------


## Carlos

> They don't need one like everyone has said, but will utilize the large fake granite rock hides. Günther is under his over half the time.


I've seen some reptile hide rocks at pet stores; but not anything Gunther would fit in.  Do you have pics or a name brand?  Thank you  :Smile:  !

----------


## NialR35

I second Carlos, I have not seen anything large enough made out of granite. Which one are you using Grif?

----------


## NialR35

Also any of you guys using UTHs? I've noticed that they BARELY add any warmth to the terrarium so their efficiency is not that good.... so I was wondering if any of you guys use them at all? 

Will I be okay if I disconnect them and only use my 50w bulbs for heat? I figured since I have a dimmer on my lamps, I could stop using the UTH that's mounted on the side and just raise the dimmer a bit. What do you guys think because I need to save some electricity? lol

----------


## Jack

> Also any of you guys using UTHs? I've noticed that they BARELY add any warmth to the terrarium so their efficiency is not that good.... so I was wondering if any of you guys use them at all? 
> 
> Will I be okay if I disconnect them and only use my 50w bulbs for heat? I figured since I have a dimmer on my lamps, I could stop using the UTH that's mounted on the side and just raise the dimmer a bit. What do you guys think because I need to save some electricity? lol


Just using a heat bulb is fine for them, as long as the air temperature is still ok then they don't need UTHs. I only use bulbs for mine and when I pick him up I can feel the warmth from his body.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I've seen some reptile hide rocks at pet stores; but not anything Gunther would fit in.  Do you have pics or a name brand?  Thank you  !


This is his hide. You can see his belly a little. I believe it is an Exo Terra.

----------

Mentat

----------


## Jack

Grif's cave the Exo Terra X-large. Does he dig his way in or can he actually fit through the door?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Grif's cave the Exo Terra X-large. Does he dig his way in or can he actually fit through the door?


What I do is elevate it slightly on the sides so that the opening becomes a little larger and either he squeezes his way in or I make a small channel below the entrance so he can climb inside. He loves it.

----------


## NialR35

> What I do is elevate it slightly on the sides so that the opening becomes a little larger and either he squeezes his way in or I make a small channel below the entrance so he can climb inside. He loves it.


Lol I was wondering the same thing as Jack. Are you also using just lamps Grif or you use a UTH as well?

----------


## NialR35

> Just using a heat bulb is fine for them, as long as the air temperature is still ok then they don't need UTHs. I only use bulbs for mine and when I pick him up I can feel the warmth from his body.


Thanks Jack! I think I'm going to disconnect the UTH and just use the dimmer lamps. I think it should be fine too because I live in FL and my house temp is normally around 77-78F during the day so the lamp should be enough to raise it to the low-mid 80s.

----------


## NialR35

> This is his hide. You can see his belly a little. I believe it is an Exo Terra.



Awesome tip Grif! I always saw these at Petsmart but never thought they would be okay for a pacman/pyxie since the entrance did not look big enough but if its working for your little monster that's awesome to know. It's a lot more reliable than the wooden logs that break apart/grow mold very fast. 

I will get one myself too but I'm wondering if it will fit in a 10G tank because that's where my pyxies are as of now. I started with a 10g for my brand new pyxie because either way they grow fast and I did not want to waste money on a critter keeper but I know something like this will for sure provide extra security for this little one. I feel bad because so far he has dug to little tiny holes next to the big plant and goes in there hahahahaha.

----------


## Carlos

Think Colleen/Jerrod showed an ExoTerra Reptile Cave in Extra-Large size (has a depression on top).  Although have not seen that size in person, imagine it won't work inside a ten gallon tank.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Lol I was wondering the same thing as Jack. Are you also using just lamps Grif or you use a UTH as well?


I use both.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Think Colleen/Jerrod showed an ExoTerra Reptile Cave in Extra-Large size (has a depression on top).  Although have not seen that size in person, imagine it won't work inside a ten gallon tank.


I believe 10 gallons are only 10" wide and my Tetrafauna is 12". So no it won't fit a 10 gallon. It's wall to wall in mine.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Awesome tip Grif! I always saw these at Petsmart but never thought they would be okay for a pacman/pyxie since the entrance did not look big enough but if its working for your little monster that's awesome to know. It's a lot more reliable than the wooden logs that break apart/grow mold very fast. 
> 
> I will get one myself too but I'm wondering if it will fit in a 10G tank because that's where my pyxies are as of now. I started with a 10g for my brand new pyxie because either way they grow fast and I did not want to waste money on a critter keeper but I know something like this will for sure provide extra security for this little one. I feel bad because so far he has dug to little tiny holes next to the big plant and goes in there hahahahaha.


Carlos is right. It won't fit a 10 gallon because they're not wide enough.

----------


## NialR35

So I went to Petsmart and found this 

Its 8.5"L x 7"W x 3.5"H so it should last me for a while until my pyxie gets bigger. I just wanted to provide that extra comfort zone which is crucial for the growing period. The inside is pretty big and so is the entrance, should be good enough until my pyxie is 3.5" SVL or so.

@Grif: You mentioned that you elevate your hut on the sides so Gunther can get in it. I found this and not sure if you have seen it but it's HUGE and will for sure allow your Pyxie to get in there without any problems or squeezing himself in there and well...it looks pretty cool too! 

All Living Things&reg Shell Hide - Sale - Reptile - PetSmart 

The measurements are 12"L x 9"W x 5"H size and the inside is FULLY smoothed out so totally reduces the chance of any injury/cut.


So with that said, where do you guys recommend me to play this hut? On the cold side or warm side? Will placing it under the lamp cause the inside of the hut to overheat? Thanks!
Sorry for the picture heavy post   :Frog Surprise:

----------


## SCF

[

I make mine with those flat rocks they sell at the LPS, and a hot glue gun with non toxic glue. I also cut new plastic pots in half, makes two hides.

----------


## SCF

I do have that first gray one as well, but it's a snakes home. I'm pretty sure they are not cheap either? Some ridiculous price...

----------


## NialR35

> I do have that first gray one as well, but it's a snakes home. I'm pretty sure they are not cheap either? Some ridiculous price...


I paid around $12 bucks because it was on sale. It's not too bad for the 3-4 months it will last me lol.

----------


## SCF

Yeah, I just couldn't remember. I think mine was more, idk. Is that for the older or the baby?

----------


## Carlos

> ...I also cut new plastic pots in half, makes two hides.


This is a good idea because those hides in their larger sizes are expensive  :Smile:  !

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> So I went to Petsmart and found this 
> 
> Its 8.5"L x 7"W x 3.5"H so it should last me for a while until my pyxie gets bigger. I just wanted to provide that extra comfort zone which is crucial for the growing period. The inside is pretty big and so is the entrance, should be good enough until my pyxie is 3.5" SVL or so.
> 
> @Grif: You mentioned that you elevate your hut on the sides so Gunther can get in it. I found this and not sure if you have seen it but it's HUGE and will for sure allow your Pyxie to get in there without any problems or squeezing himself in there and well...it looks pretty cool too! 
> 
> All Living Things&reg Shell Hide - Sale - Reptile - PetSmart 
> 
> The measurements are 12"L x 9"W x 5"H size and the inside is FULLY smoothed out so totally reduces the chance of any injury/cut.
> ...


I've seen this, BUT Günther being as large as he is I needed a hut that he could stretch out in and this is why I bought the Large fake rock. It has a much larger interior and is as wide as it is long. It also has good height so he can sit up if he wants to, but he goes in and digs a hole.

You can place the hut on the cool side since they would seek shelter in something like this to cool off. It is ok to have the water dish on the warm side since the majority of the time the area in which they bathe is exposed to the sun. Plus water is highly resistant to heat so it won't match the ambient air temp. This is also determined by how you heat the tank.

----------


## NialR35

This is what I ended up doing, let me know if you guys think it's a good idea.



I ended up putting the hut on the left next to the heat pad only because it was either that or the water bowl....and I'm scared that when the frog gets bigger and so will the water bowl, it can splash water on the glass where the heat pad is and crack it. So as you can see in the pictures, the left side would be the warm side and the right side would be the cool side. The dimmer dome is in the middle of the tank landing on top of the plastic plant to provide some shade.

I was hesitant about putting the hut on the "warm" side but if you think about it, most of the time frogs like to burrow under the plant, and most of the time people place the heat lamp on top of the plant to provide some shade yet enough heat. So I don't think it's a bad idea to place the hut on the warm side because either way the plant covers the entrance, making the inside cooler since the light doesn't hit in there.  I had to move my hanging plant to the far right on top of the water bowl because they are too big for the 10 gal and when I placed it in the middle wall it would provide way to much shade and make it really dark, covering the probe so temps would be off a bit.

Oh, by the way can Pyxies handle hotter temps than pacs? Or the same rule of 82-day/78-night still applies for babies?

Let me know what you guys think!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> This is what I ended up doing, let me know if you guys think it's a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up putting the hut on the left next to the heat pad only because it was either that or the water bowl....and I'm scared that when the frog gets bigger and so will the water bowl, it can splash water on the glass where the heat pad is and crack it. So as you can see in the pictures, the left side would be the warm side and the right side would be the cool side. The dimmer dome is in the middle of the tank landing on top of the plastic plant to provide some shade.
> 
> I was hesitant about putting the hut on the "warm" side but if you think about it, most of the time frogs like to burrow under the plant, and most of the time people place the heat lamp on top of the plant to provide some shade yet enough heat. So I don't think it's a bad idea to place the hut on the warm side because either way the plant covers the entrance, making the inside cooler since the light doesn't hit in there.  I had to move my hanging plant to the far right on top of the water bowl because they are too big for the 10 gal and when I placed it in the middle wall it would provide way to much shade and make it really dark, covering the probe so temps would be off a bit.
> 
> Oh, by the way can Pyxies handle hotter temps than pacs? Or the same rule of 82-day/78-night still applies for babies?
> ...


The glass shouldn't crack. The water would have to be pretty cool to cause that and if that was the case then misting would crack the glass.

They can handle higher temps, but it is best to remain in the optimal range.

----------


## NialR35

> Yeah, I just couldn't remember. I think mine was more, idk. Is that for the older or the baby?


I got it for the baby because the older one can burrow on his own already.

----------


## Pheathers

About hides, I've been using black plastic flower pots from Walmart. They're cheaper than most hides you find in pet stores and they're nice and roomy.

----------


## NialR35

So I decided to remove the hideout I bought for the baby because after 10 days, I just noticed white mold accumulating inside of it so I don't think this will work out. As of now he's already making tunnels for himself alone which I'm surprised since he's really young. 

Is this white mold dangerous for frogs? I guess with the humidity that I try to keep at 80%, mold was bound to happen inside a semi-ventilated hut, but is it hazardous for them? I removed all the eco earth that had white mold on it but still let me know.

----------


## Tyler

I use terra Cata pots works wonderfully never molded

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

The white mold is harmless. It feeds of decaying organic matter.

----------

